# Pioneer Speakers on my Computer?



## mazzaratti5 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey, I started this thread to see if anyone could give me advice.  I have a pair of 3.5" pioneer TS-A878 that i have lying around.  I was wondering if there was a way to hook them up to my computer to use them.  Any information or instruction would be great, thanks.


----------



## Rick G (Feb 2, 2004)

The only way to hook up stereo speakers is to run the computer speaker wires into a amplifier or receiver using the AUX in connections on the back.  The computer will only have 3 wires as one is the ground and both speakers share it. Determine which wire is ground and split into 2 wires to run to the amp.  In other words make your 3 wires into 4 wires by splitting the ground then you have 2 positive and 1 negative that has become 2 positive and 2 negative. Use this method and you can run true audiophile speakers on any computer.


----------



## thechdude (Apr 25, 2005)

that is what i did and it sounds great


----------

